# Mt. Apo, Philippines



## rickysol84 (May 15, 2009)

I would just like to share photos from the other side.
Critics and comments are most welcome!

Mt. Apo is located in the island of Mindanao. It is the highest point in the Philippines.


----------



## jdjd1118 (May 22, 2009)

Wow, I cannot believe there are no comments.  I really like these pics.  No. 1 is my favorite, the fog rolling over the mountains is amazing!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## TornadoBob (May 22, 2009)

Nice shots!  I especially like the last one.


----------



## ValDR (May 25, 2009)

Great shots. My favs are last one and first one in this order.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 25, 2009)

very surreal  .. . me likes.


----------



## Chairman7w (May 25, 2009)

Breathtaking!  Really nice shots!


----------



## xmaxonx (May 26, 2009)

You got some great shots. I really like them all.


----------



## Josh220 (May 26, 2009)

Great shots. :thumbup:


----------



## teneighty23 (May 26, 2009)

wow, looks like an unbelievable hike! great photo's!!


----------

